

"Boston Med" producer Terry Wrong: How I got all that access - CaptainMorgan
http://blogs.kansascity.com/tvbarn/2010/06/boston-med-producer-terry-wrong-how-i-got-all-that-access.html

======
CaptainMorgan
I know this isn't the typical hacker-preferred content (possibly), but after
reading this article, and having watched Hopkins and currently Boston Med,
this article made me think of doctors (surgeons, nurses, interns, etc..) as
being a different kind of hacker. Wrong makes notes of the fact (paraphrasing)
that you can do the same show again, with the same staff, same location, but
undoubtedly the outcome would be very different. Something struck a chord with
me in the hacker-realm...

